# How to install Hypervisor VPS Virtualmachine (VM) on FreeBSD?



## honeybear (Dec 2, 2022)

Hello,

OpenBSD has VPS for basically mostly OpenBSD VM 

What is available in FreeBSD, quite similar and simple to use ?

kind regards


Note: qemu is mega slow! vps is faster on VM.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2022)

bhyve(8)









						Chapter 23. Virtualization
					

Virtualization software allows multiple operating systems to run simultaneously on the same computer




					docs.freebsd.org


----------



## honeybear (Dec 25, 2022)

bhyve is a    hypervisor that    runs guest operating systems inside a virtual
     machine.

looks cool. is it like openbsd vps hypervisor?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 25, 2022)

To manage bhyve you can use,








						GitHub - churchers/vm-bhyve: Shell based, minimal dependency bhyve manager
					

Shell based, minimal dependency bhyve manager. Contribute to churchers/vm-bhyve development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------

